# New in Park City and looking for rides



## AlwaysHungry (Jul 30, 2011)

any group or club rides here. i can keep up with most.:thumbsup:


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I'm sure there are plenty roadies in and around Park City, but I just don't know any. I ride from the Mountain Green area. Get in touch with a local bike shop and find out the local groups.


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you visit Cole Sports on Park Ave. they will point you in the right direction. Pearl Izumi at the outlets are also a good source of contacts. 
Look in the Park City Magazine too. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

Link is here:
Summer Guide '10 -- Road Cycling, Events, Weekly Rides - Park City Magazine - Summer/Fall 2010 - Park City, Utah


----------



## Vanessa105813 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes,join some group or club.


----------

